# Circulator Phaser



## Many__Of__Horror (Jan 8, 2020)

Really good sounding phaser (not that I have a lot of experience with them). I had some issues with the dual LED this version of the PCB required but worked around it with the help of Chuck on the forum. Got the LFO working with a single LED, and offboard wired a second single LED for the effect indicator. Both LEDs turn off when the effect is bypassed and both come on with the LFO flashing at speed indication when activated.
Didn't have the knobs I wanted in stock so just threw some spares I had on it, but I kinda like it this way now.
As usual I had way too much wire length left over, but the neatness is something to work on.


----------



## Barry (Jan 8, 2020)

I like it


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 8, 2020)

Pretty work MOH !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 8, 2020)

Cool Star Trek motif.  Glad you got it working the way you want.


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice clean build.  I really like this pedal.  Sounds great.


----------



## cooder (Jan 9, 2020)

Excellent! Might have to put that on my to do list as well then... sigh...


----------

